# Bluebook for Live steam locomotives?



## Underdog (Jan 31, 2014)

Used locomotives come onto the market with regular frequency. Does anyone track used prices? Is there a sense of what fair market value is? What is the used market generally like?
Do new locomotives depreciate significantly and prices level off in the used market? What is the best way to get a handle on the used market and learn what to look for in a used engine?
I've watched a few Roundhouse Ladies sell on Ebay for between $1,200 and 1,300. These appeared to be in good condition but it is really hard for a newcomer to get a sense of the market. Does Accucraft have a better reputation for holding value better than Regner? Any advice on used steamers for beginners? Is "buyer beware" strongly encouraged. The "steam community" does not appear to be a haven for shysters. Most people have been open and helpful. Do most people prefer to buy new? What have those "buy used" experiences been like?

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...//photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src=


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im sure others will help. Live steam usually retain their value if in good condition. What usually brings the price up from the original price is the availability. If its no longer made, the selling price can go higher then what when it was bought new. Also the amount made can make a difference. Another factor is what's it worth to you.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Underdog 

There have been many eBay and Craigslist scams involving Aster live steamers. Asking for a serial number off the locomotive from the seller usually ends up with either a "non response" or enormous amounts of subterfuge and statements like.. I am on a business assignment in the UK and the locomotive is backed in a warehouse in [pick a place]. In the used market, if you don't know the seller, find someone who does. There ARE deals to be had, but be prepared that those locomotive will generally have legitimate "fair wear and tear". You are correct in observing that most active live steamers in the community are honest and forthright in their dealings. Just remember... if the deal looks too good to be true... it probably is. 

In a "normal economy" prices are fairly stable and locomotives will bring a large percentage of their original price. That said, in the current economy, some folks are having to sell off portions of their holdings for living expenses and completing a sale is more important than holding out for a higher price. 

From an engineering standpoint, the true distinguishing feature that separates Aster, Regner, and Roundhouse from Accucraft and Wuhu/Bohande is that the former were often available as kits and therefore designed to be assembled/repaired by the owner whereas the latter are designed to be built on a factory production line and not designed [typically] to be easily disassembled and repaired by the "average" owner. This is not saying that Accucraft, etc are not of reasonable quality and perform less reliably than the others, just that the overall design philosophy of the builders is different. 

In summary, most well maintained locomotives in the used market hold their value well. As Shaun says above, rarity / availability of earlier models tends to drive the price up over time.


----------



## Underdog (Jan 31, 2014)

If we use "Roundhouse Lady Anne" as a small representative sample, you can find the locomotive listed by retailers in the US at $1,697 (new) and then selling for $1,300 lightly used on Ebay. At first it would appear that the locomotive depreciated 24 percent in the first year (not great). However, if you compare the "kit" price the Lady Anne would have retained almost all of the original value. I also saw an Accucraft Emma six months old that sold for the original purchase price. I don't know how representative this sample is. The sample does support the perspective that _Snowshoe_ and _Dr. Rivet_ have shared.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Underdog 
An interesting thought regarding a blue book but unfortunately there are no formal guides that I know of to assist in determining value for you. Live steam engine values are somewhat volatile and subject to a lot of same variables as other commodities. Rarity of the model, demand and condition are obvious ones. The effect those basic variables have on price and the number of potential buyers at a specific time also make for interesting observations on the 'true' value of engine. Even buying forums like ebay with the potential of large number of buyers may not represent what an item is worth to another set of buyers with different circumstances for purchase. Just like with the blue book, geography,etc can influence a realized price as do motivations of the sellers as noted above. So, although there are no bona fide guides, the larger purchasing forums may at least provide some ranges for you as you alluded to in your post.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc Horvitz(Garden Railways editor) is selling some of his engines. Good, honest guy, might take a look. 
http://sidestreet.info/Usedpages/usedintro.html


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

The price that live steam locomotives sell at, are the price that buyers are willing to pay. 
I am reminded of the story of an auction in the UK. 
A red (wrong red) Aster Pannier tank came up, and a couple of bids were made. 
It reached what would normally be expected as a maximum for this, perhaps less than desirable locomotive, and then kept rising. 
The auction room began to buzz with excitement to try and understand what all the experts didn't know about this loco. 
After selling for a few times it's true value, it turned out that the two ladies biding for it, just liked the colour! 
So, you can't always go by what a locomotive sold for somewhere else. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

